
Kayfabe - mcenedella
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayfabe
======
cptnapalm
A handful of truly great kayfabe-at-all-costs stories:
[https://www.cracked.com/article_20029_5-insane-true-tales-
wr...](https://www.cracked.com/article_20029_5-insane-true-tales-wrestlers-
refusing-to-break-character.html)

There's another one, that I can't seem to find where a promoter bought a boat
and decided to use it as a prop in "winner gets a boat" match. The wrestler
convinced the promoter to actually sign over the title in the name of kayfabe
and the wrestler went home with his new boat.

------
api
I've always felt like there's kayfabe in politics too.

~~~
yesenadam
Well, sure, the nightly news filled with video clips of staged
scenes–politicians in hard hats, being seen to do photogenic or patriotic
things etc. 'Photo opportunities'. The politicians featured seem to spend half
their time doing such fake stuff.

The rivalry between the 2 main parties in many democracies has this
nature–often politicians have old friends on the other side, yet their
supporters are sworn enemies. The parties have a lot more in common than not,
yet they're portrayed as and believed by the public to be absolute opposites.

------
MrRadar
The current submission title "Kayfabe (Wikipedia)" implies there is some kind
of kayfabe specific to Wikipedia that the article was going to discuss however
this is just a general article on the concept.

